# The rain is definitely coming!!



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

It is going to get pretty nasty within the next few hours here in northeast ohio. Any predictions on how high the river flow rates are going to get. I am hoping the chagrin and rocky go well over 1000cfs. It is just a guess but one can dream lol. Be safe everyone


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You're going to have to get alot more rain then we did to make the rivers do anything. It rained here hard for about 5 minutes then was gone. Stong winds in it, so get ready.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

flytyer said:


> You're going to have to get alot more rain then we did to make the rivers do anything. It rained here hard for about 5 minutes then was gone. Stong winds in it, so get ready.


Thats crazy you only got rain for 5 minutes. I hear the wind can get up to 60-70mph.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Sadly I think we wont get enough rain. So far it's been very disappointing. We need a strong blowout rain that has a potential to kill....well not really but we need rain dang it. The river is soo low and clear now, i dropped my maggot into the river and simply just picked it back up because i can see it wiggling at the bottom. =(...saaaaaddd


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont see us getting enough rain in what looks to be this brief storm. It was just add a little color. I think.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

As fast as its moving, its just going to get things wet.... and from the wind, the rivers are going to be loaded with leaves... pros=== the leaves will stain the water a coffee tint.... cons==== there a pain!!!!!


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

wow, this rain might do the trick. Im predicting flow gauge of 350 tops. Who wants to play the guessing game with me =)


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

how long did it rain up there (NorthEast), its still raining in Columbus


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Still raining in Akron at 6:40.


----------



## djones87 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rocky at 93 and looks to be heading back down and the rain seems to be gone! Took Monday thinking we were going to get hard...how did the east side fair?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Its leaving the state as fast as it came in!!!!! LOL


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

weak........


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If we all pitch in a couple of bucks, we could hire a native american to, you know, do the dance. --Tim


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Live on the Shag just walked off the dock it is barely up right now at 830 pm:at-wits-end::at-wits-end::at-wits-end:


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

its 8:50 and im by the grand it has not stopped raining here since about 4 o clock. for the past hour or 2 it has been raining pretty good.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hopefully the upper rivers get some more rain...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Go Fishing...


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

why must I have a test tomorrow. This is soooo uncool. SOOOO tempted to go


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

should the conditions be good saturday? i might head up before halloween festivities, but i don't wanna drive an hour+ (from youngstown) to get skunked and waste a bunch of gas


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

JFeeds said:


> should the conditions be good saturday? i might head up before halloween festivities, but i don't wanna drive an hour+ (from youngstown) to get skunked and waste a bunch of gas


I would think conditions will be great on saturday. Hopefully the water levels don't go down too quickly.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Saturday will be fine. Make the trip


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Jfeeds head on up - was out last night for a hour before some rain moved in was able to land 1 hen. Water levels and clarity were good.


----------

